# Radon Bikediscount Megastore Sommerfest



## Master1 (20. Juni 2015)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Erfahrungen vor Ort waren. Ich selbst war am Freitag vor Ort.

Für mein Geschmack hat sich der Megastore etwas weit aus dem Fenster rausgelegt. Teils sind die "Angebote" im Store teurer als auf der Homepage von Bikediscount.

Bei mir speiziell ging es um ein paar neue MTB Schuhe, diese waren vor Ort teurer als im Netz. 
Der groß angekündigte Cube Truck hatte die Schotten dicht, auch sonst war an den von den Aktionsständen nichts zu sehen.
Weil ich schonmal da war, schaute ich noch nach Rennräder und hatte auch eins im Auge. Ein Radon Spire Auslaufmodell des letzten Jahres mit 105er Ausstattung, Preis 999€. Diesen Preis gibt es bei dem Auslaufmodell zwar schon seit mehreren Monaten aber interessant fand ich es trotzdem. Eigentlich wollte ich mich nach der Rahmengröße des Radesinformieren, da leider überhaupt nichts dranstand, aber nach einer halben Stunde warten war mir die Sache zu mühselig. Ein einfacher Hinweis der Rahmengröße auf dem Rad selbst hätte mir ja schon weiter geholfen.

Beim rausgehen dachte ich dann eben, gut ess ich eben noch ne Wurst, aber der Stand wurde schon abgebaut und somit war nichts mehr mit der angekündigten "Schlemmerei".

Fazit: Für mich wars nichts, ein paar Schnäpchen konnte man machen aber genau hinschauen muss man zwingend, sonst zahlt man mehr als im eigenen Internetshop.


----------



## dummeLiese (20. Juni 2015)

Master1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Erfahrungen vor Ort waren. Ich selbst war am Freitag vor Ort.
> 
> Für mein Geschmack hat sich der Megastore etwas weit aus dem Fenster rausgelegt. Teils sind die "Angebote" im Store teurer als auf der Homepage von Bikediscount.
> 
> ...



Komisch wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtungsweisen sind. Waren am Freitag um 11.30 Uhr da und noch einmal heute um 15.00 Uhr da. Die Bilder sind von 15.00 Uhr.
Weder der Stand war, noch ist abgebaut, noch stimmt irgend etwas was du behauptest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master1 (20. Juni 2015)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Komisch wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtungsweisen sind. Waren am Freitag um 11.30 Uhr da und noch einmal heute um 15.00 Uhr da. Die Bilder sind von 15.00 Uhr.
> Weder der Stand war, noch ist abgebaut, noch stimmt irgend etwas was du behauptest.



Mal ganz langsam, ich habe kein Bashing nötig. Richtig ist, dass ich nicht erwähnt habe um wieviel Uhr ich vor Ort war.

Meine Erfahrung entspricht meinem gestrigen (Freitag) Besuch nach meiner Arbeit gegen 17-18 Uhr, somit noch drei Stunden vor Ende des Geschäftstags. Zum Vergleich deiner Bilder war dort weder das Loopingrad im Einsatz noch der Cube Truck geöffnet, auch saßen keine Leute unter Pavilions, da weder Bänke noch Tische da, ....


Man hätte vielleicht vorab erwähnen sollen, dass der Hauptaktionstag der Samstag ist, dann hätte ich mir die Fahrt gestern sparen können. Aber scheinbar weiß dummeLiese mehr als der Normalbürger, da alle 8 ihrer Beiträge über Radon handeln.


----------



## Tomdom (21. Juni 2015)

@dummeLiese, das ist wohl dumm gelaufen, der Account ist nicht(?) direkt von Radon / BK aber der User hinter dem Namen ist eben eine Person die der Firma sehr nahe steht, wenn nicht sogar dort arbeitet! Sehr verdächtig, man muss der Warheit ins Auge sehen, @Master1 hat es sicher nicht nötig zu bashen oder dummes Zeugs zu schreiben.


----------



## 22042015 (21. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @dummeLiese, das ist wohl dumm gelaufen, der Account ist nicht(?) direkt von Radon / BK aber der User hinter dem Namen ist eben eine Person die der Firma sehr nahe steht, wenn nicht sogar dort arbeitet! Sehr verdächtig, man muss der Warheit ins Auge sehen, @Master1 hat es sicher nicht nötig zu bashen oder dummes Zeugs zu schreiben.



@Tom Tom deine Beiträge sind immer provozierend und haben recht wenig Inhalt.
@Master1 man kann sich auch selber im Wege stehen - oder man möchte das!


----------



## Master1 (21. Juni 2015)

22042015 schrieb:


> @Master1 man kann sich auch selber im Wege stehen - oder man möchte das!


Na das hätte ich gern mal genau beschrieben. Ich habe einen Erfahrungsbericht eines Besuchs des Sommerfests geschrieben, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Fahre selbst ein Radon finde jedoch, dass man noch vor einigen Jahren "ehrlicher" mit solchen Aktionen umgegangen ist.

Aber um hier was produktives beizutragen, wie waren deine Erfahrungen auf dem Sommerfest. Deine Beiträge drehen sich alle ums Thema Radon, somit gibts doch dazu bestimmt auch was zu sagen.


----------



## Tomdom (21. Juni 2015)

@22042015 auch du bist sich wieder eine der "Radon Mitarbeiter Accounts", die paar Beiträge alle zu Radon, finde es eine Frechheit das hier soviel gelogen wird oder eben wie du es machst, beschönigt wird um einfach besser darzustehen. Die Wahrheit tut eben manchmal weh und das kann der ein oder andere Mitarbeiter Account von Radon nicht wahrhaben!


----------



## 22042015 (21. Juni 2015)

Tomdom schrieb:


> @22042015 auch du bist sich wieder eine der "Radon Mitarbeiter Accounts", die paar Beiträge alle zu Radon, finde es eine Frechheit das hier soviel gelogen wird oder eben wie du es machst, beschönigt wird um einfach besser darzustehen. Die Wahrheit tut eben manchmal weh und das kann der ein oder andere Mitarbeiter Account von Radon nicht wahrhaben!


@Tomdom deine Beiträge sind immer provozierend und haben recht wenig Inhalt.
Du bestätigst dich wiederholt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Juni 2015)

Master1 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Erfahrungen vor Ort waren. Ich selbst war am Freitag vor Ort.
> 
> Für mein Geschmack hat sich der Megastore etwas weit aus dem Fenster rausgelegt. Teils sind die "Angebote" im Store teurer als auf der Homepage von Bikediscount.
> 
> ...


Schade, dass Du nicht ganz zufrieden warst.
Ein kleiner Tipp: Die Rahmenhöhen schreiben wir nicht mit auf die Schhilder, weil die schon groß auf dem Sitzrohr stehen.
Zum Thema Preise: Grds. kalkulieren Versand und Megastore eigenständig. Da ist es durchaus normal, daß manche Artikel im Megastore günstiger, andere teurer sein können. Das Einkaufserlebnis und die Beratungs- und Testmöglichkeiten gibt´s natürlich nur im Megastore.
Ansonsten bitten wir darum, daß bloße Vermutungen und Spekulationen aussen vor bleiben. Jeder hat das Recht hier seine echte Erfahrung kund zu tun. Daß man bei so vielen tausend Kunden nicht jedem in allen Belangen gerecht werden kann ist ganz klar. Wir bemühen uns dennoch sehr nahe daran zu kommen. Welcher andere Laden spendiert seinen Kunden in schöner Regelmäßigkeit an zwei Tagen 2000 Würstchen und hunderte Liter Kaltgetränke? Dazu Mitarbeiter, die die Kleinen bespaßen und für Unterhaltung sorgen? Meckern geht immer einfach. Wir bedauern, wenn Kunden nicht glücklich geworden sind, dürfen aber auch ein wenig stolz sein, daß die ganz überwiegende Zahl der Kunden mit positiven Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren sind.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Master1 (22. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du nicht ganz zufrieden warst.
> Ein kleiner Tipp: Die Rahmenhöhen schreiben wir nicht mit auf die Schhilder, weil die schon groß auf dem Sitzrohr stehen.
> Zum Thema Preise: Grds. kalkulieren Versand und Megastore eigenständig. Da ist es durchaus normal, daß manche Artikel im Megastore günstiger, andere teurer sein können. Das Einkaufserlebnis und die Beratungs- und Testmöglichkeiten gibt´s natürlich nur im Megastore.
> Ansonsten bitten wir darum, daß bloße Vermutungen und Spekulationen aussen vor bleiben. Jeder hat das Recht hier seine echte Erfahrung kund zu tun. Daß man bei so vielen tausend Kunden nicht jedem in allen Belangen gerecht werden kann ist ganz klar. Wir bemühen uns dennoch sehr nahe daran zu kommen. Welcher andere Laden spendiert seinen Kunden in schöner Regelmäßigkeit an zwei Tagen 2000 Würstchen und hunderte Liter Kaltgetränke? Dazu Mitarbeiter, die die Kleinen bespaßen und für Unterhaltung sorgen? Meckern geht immer einfach. Wir bedauern, wenn Kunden nicht glücklich geworden sind, dürfen aber auch ein wenig stolz sein, daß die ganz überwiegende Zahl der Kunden mit positiven Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren sind.
> ...



Nochmals, ich möchte hier nicht nörgeln, nur meine Erfahrungen preis geben. Dies wie ich finde auf objektive Weise ohne Beleidigungen oder sonstiges Bashing.

Zur Rahmengröße muss ich allerdings sagen, dass diese für drei Leute nicht sichtbar war. Entweder gut versteckt, getarnt oder einfach abgefallen. Eingraviert oder beschriftet ist der 2014er Spire Rahmen jedenfalls nicht so wie ich das sehe.
Ich denke jedoch es ist von meiner Seite alles gesagt, ich bin wie erwähnt Radonfahrer und dies hat auch seinen Grund.


----------



## bugfix (22. Juni 2015)

Ich war auch da, stand vorm selben Rad und die Rahmengröße steht wie bereits angesprochen hinten auf dem Sitzrohr. Ist eigentlich kaum zu übersehen 

Als ich Freitag abend gegen 6 da war, hatte der Cube Truck übrigens auch die Schotten dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Under (22. Juni 2015)

Ich war auch Freitag Abend da. Ich habe auf Cube Trikot und Hose 30% Rabatt bekommen, damit waren beide Sachen um längen günstiger als Online. Nur zur Info die ausgezeichneten Preise ware ohne Rabatt, man mußte nur zum Verkäufer gehen und fragen. Selbst auf die Werkstattrechnung gab es Rabatt. Der Truck war allerdings bei mir auch zu.

Ne Bratwurst und was zu trinken gabs auch dazu.

PS bin kein H&S Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Master1 (22. Juni 2015)

bugfix schrieb:


> Ich war auch da, stand vorm selben Rad und die Rahmengröße steht wie bereits angesprochen hinten auf dem Sitzrohr. Ist eigentlich kaum zu übersehen
> 
> Als ich Freitag abend gegen 6 da war, hatte der Cube Truck übrigens auch die Schotten dicht.




Jetzt wo du es sagst, muss ich gestehen, dass ich auf der Hinterseite des "Sitzrohrs" in Höhe der oberen Flaschenbefestigungsschraube etwas gesehen habe. 
Ich dachte das heißt S3, sollte dann aber wahrscheinlich 53 heißen. Ging aber nicht davon aus, dass dies die Rahmenhöhe ist, da diese Seitens Radon mit 54 angegeben wird. Fürs nächste Sommerfest weiß ich Bescheid, einfach Zollstock mitbringen.


----------



## 22042015 (22. Juni 2015)

Master1 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, muss ich gestehen, dass ich auf der Hinterseite des "Sitzrohrs" in Höhe der oberen Flaschenbefestigungsschraube etwas gesehen habe.
> Ich dachte das heißt S3, sollte dann aber wahrscheinlich 53 heißen. Ging aber nicht davon aus, dass dies die Rahmenhöhe ist, da diese Seitens Radon mit 54 angegeben wird. Fürs nächste Sommerfest weiß ich Bescheid, einfach Zollstock mitbringen.



Habe eben meine reklamierten Laufräder im Megastore abgeholt. Nebenbei sehr schnell und korrekt abgelaufen. Anbei ein Foto von den Rennrädern. Kaum zu übersehen.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

Master1 schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, muss ich gestehen, dass ich auf der Hinterseite des "Sitzrohrs" in Höhe der oberen Flaschenbefestigungsschraube etwas gesehen habe.
> Ich dachte das heißt S3, sollte dann aber wahrscheinlich 53 heißen. Ging aber nicht davon aus, dass dies die Rahmenhöhe ist, da diese Seitens Radon mit 54 angegeben wird. Fürs nächste Sommerfest weiß ich Bescheid, einfach Zollstock mitbringen.


Hast du denn mal jemanden GEFRAGT? ich bin mir sicher, das hätte dir JEDER Mitarbeiter dort sagen können... und 95% der Gäste.
Vergiss den Winkelmesser nicht für Lenkwinkel etc.


----------



## Master1 (22. Juni 2015)

@22042015: Kaum zu übersehen???
Kaum zu übersehen, dass du das falsche Bike fotografiert hast.
Ich sprach von einem 2014 Model mit 105er (Foto im Anhang) und nicht von der aktuellen Spire Serie, die abgesehen davon einen abgeänderten Rahmen hat.
Bitte erst lesen, dann posten und mich hier nicht als blind hinstellen.
Schwarz auf schwarz liest sich was schwerer. Aber danke für deine Mühen die du dir gemacht hast und extra ne Runde an den Rennräder vorbei bist. ;-)


@bastifunbiker: Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe ne halbe Stunde in der Absperrung in vor den Getränkekisten gestanden. Ein vorbeigelaufener Mitarbeiter wollte mir keine Auskunft geben. Find ich aber auch in Ordnung, so läufts wenigstens der Reihe ab, auch wenns mir zu lange gedauert hat.


----------



## everywhere.local (22. Juni 2015)

Master1 schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker: Wie schon geschrieben, ich habe ne halbe Stunde in der Absperrung in vor den Getränkekisten gestanden. Ein vorbeigelaufener Mitarbeiter wollte mir keine Auskunft geben. Find ich aber auch in Ordnung, so läufts wenigstens der Reihe ab, auch wenns mir zu lange gedauert hat


 dann mein fehler - habe ich wohl überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Man (22. Juni 2015)

Waren am Samstag dort und haben das letzte SLIDE in 26" quasie aus dem Schaufesnster bekommen, hat man extra für mich dort abgehangen.
Fand ich sehr nett, wie übrigens fast jeder Kontakt vor Ort und ja, es war teilweise recht voll.
In der Bikeübergabe hätte ich mir etwas mehr Freundlichkeit gewünscht, aber auch da war ne Menge los !
Aber alles in Allem haben sich die 300km Autofahrt gelohnt, Getränke und Wurst war reichlich da !

Ich sag DANKE


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. Juni 2015)

@DH-Man Krass die haben dir ihr Museumsbike verkauft 



















gute Wahl


----------

